# ORN - Orion Group Holdings Inc. (NYSE)



## RobL (5 November 2019)

Orion Group Holdings Incorporated is listed on the New York Stock Exchange using the ticker ORN. The company provides on and offshore heavy civil marine services and is based in Houston, Texas.

The stock price reached a 52 week high yesterday Monday, November 4 of USD 5.50 on strong relative volume. The all-time high was USD 24.98 back in July 2009 with an all-time low at USD 1.80 in May of this year.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research.

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html  you can find some more information such as a link to the company’s web-site, fundamental and technical analysis and other interesting US and Australian stocks to look at.


----------

